# Worksharp 2000 issues



## Bonvivant1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hello all!

Long time lurker! Thank you for all of your knowledge. I have learned so much from this site.

I have recently started wood carving. I have purchased good tools but I am having a hard time sharpening correctly. In an effort to learn this skill, and therefore, be a better carver, I have done a few things. First, i have watched almost all the video's on Youtube (it seems) on sharpening carving chisels. Second, I made purchases. I purchased a WS 2000 off of craigslist. I am really kicking myself because I should have waited and gotten a WS3000. It seems all the best accessories are for the WS3000. I also purchased a fine Dia stone; flexcut honing kit and a strop.

Now my problems. First, I have tried sharpening a #2 sweep gouge on the stone (without the WS2000). The results, after honing, were horrible. I think I messed up the angle of the bevel. This is after watching countless videos on Youtube with regard to sharpening. I just can't keep the bevel angle correct.

Now I want to try the WS2000 Edge Vision to further ruin this fine chisel. The problem is the edge vision only goes to 320 grit. I can't go any finer because it appears that Worksharp doesn't make any finer grits for the edge vision (for the WS 2000 at least). So what do I do? Do I try to freehand it on top after I use the edge vision? this has not worked out with the Dia Stone. Do I try to make a finer grit edge vision disk? Seems like I could do it with some patience. I know I should take a class. I am looking into it. In the mean time, does anyone have any thoughts?

Also, has anyone tried using the leather honing kit from the WS3000 on the WS2000? Should I just buy the felt wheel for the WS2000? I have heard that they are not good for polishing wood carving chisels.

Any help for this lost newbie would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bonvivant1 (Sep 25, 2015)

No one?


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The leather wheel for the WS3000 is great for carving tools.

I do not use it for flat chisels nor plane irons. I run those on a piece of leather on a hunk of MDF,

Similarly - I only used the WS3000 wheel to set the bevel with the 320grit (and just on the glass) I don't used the slotted wheel… since I used up that paper. I think the ability to watch the edge is not that helpful, I just put the chisel in for 2-3 seconds, then look at the edge… stick it back in for a few seconds then look at it.

I took a carving class, and they had a bunch of WS3000's with the leather wheel to keep everyone sharp… then I got one for Christmas.


----------



## Bonvivant1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Does anyone use the leather wheel on a WS2000? I have the WS2000, not the 3000.


----------



## Bonvivant1 (Sep 25, 2015)

No one?


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

WS2000 turns too fast. I would think the polishing wheel would be good on a WS2000. I own a WS3000.


----------



## Bonvivant1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Will the polishing wheel ruin the carving chisels?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

What is the size of the belts on the WS2000?


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I just looked, didn't know which one I had. I have the 3000. I've used it to sharpen chisels, and have used the leather honing wheel with good results. I don't see why you can't cut any sand paper you want to fit the glass wheel and glue it on. 3m makes a good adhesive for sand paper


----------

